# woohoo, tank, rack, and horn in one auction!



## Miguello (Aug 21, 2006)

I am so psyched right now, just found my Columbia a tank, rack, horn, and basket for cheap. Gotta love it when you get a deal like this. I can't wait to test fit them and take a pic. :eek: 

Columbia parts!!


----------



## Miguello (Aug 21, 2006)

And the latest pic of the bike receiving the parts. I LOVE this bike. Fell in love the first time I looked at it. My only true balloon tire. Slowly but surely it will be finished. Been gathering parts for two years now.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 22, 2006)

Great deal ! And with 21 bids...


----------



## Miguello (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, you know the old saying? If something is too good to be true........
I just got it today. Not only is the tank made for a smaller frame than I
have, but the front bracket that holds the halves together, is bent down by at least 1/4" if not more. the size diffence is my fault, since I was not aware
Columbia used a smaller frontal frame on early 50's bikes. The damage however, is not. I have my doubts that I could resell it, since I would be compelled to be honest and mention the damage. Waiting for a reply from the seller now. I will not say anything bad about him, and will give him the benefit of the doubt. Oh well, maybe I should just go shead and tear the bike down for repaint, and skip the tank and rack for now.


----------



## Miguello (Aug 25, 2006)

I don't want to "repair it", since the bracket is very thick. it will most like distort the sheet metal pretty badly. I saw the dent
on the tank in the auction pics, but no way I thought it was as bad as it was. The middle stripe on the front of the right tank half, lines up with the bottom front stripe of the left half. My camera battery is charging, but will get a pic or two later on tonight.


----------



## Miguello (Aug 25, 2006)

Here are the pics. Too sad for words. Anyone could see this damage, you know? except when the pictures are small. The offset is not apparent in the one pic on the auction, because it looks tilted towards the camera. A real shame.


----------



## Miguello (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, here is his response. I would highly recommend avoiding him at all costs.  
He goes by *nygnts*. He just went to lying jerk in my book.


* took several photos of the Bike parts both the outer tank as well as the inside ...I know nothing about bikes so I did not notice that the bracket was bent...I believe that you paid a low enough price for a product that for its age was in pretty good condition...All that I can offer is an apology for the problems that you found.Things of this age are usually not perfect...Sorry again ...JOHN *


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 25, 2006)

well I've found that bent brackets are a part of life with old bikes. at least there isn't any rust. I got a bike so pitted and holy with rust that I would trade you any day! it should be a fairly easy fix, just don't panic.:eek: usually the easiest way to fix this problem is to screw the tank together firmly front and back, off the bike, then gently but firmly push the pieces back to where they are supposed to be using your hands. usually, though thicker, the brackets are fairly soft stuff and bend easier than you might think. go slow and easy, it may take some time but the result will be better if you don't try to go too fast. be patient. constantly try it in the frame and adjust from there. let us know how it turns out


----------



## Miguello (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, I just messed with it for a couple of hours, and got it acceptable. For me anyway, and I'm pretty picky sometimes. I had to put half my body weight nearly to get the metal moving back into shape. The only bad thing now is the
size factor. Is there anyone besides me into columbias here? I need to check some measurments. I have yet to run into anyone on any site, yet the bikes are on ebay more and more lately. We had a short neutral feedback war, and they got bent out of shape, using all caps, lol. Whatever dude. Your volume of sales is no excuse for not checking the parts out, and describing honestly. I'm over it already.


----------

